# Scuba Diving with Flatheads YouTube



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

This is pretty awesome. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PFifBcwLv9M


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Cool video. Do you know where that footage was taken?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

New River,Ohio


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

That's crazy. That was a mess of flatheads.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd need a semi-auto speargun!


----------

